# 2019 22 extreme new



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

THIS NEW 2019 22 EXTREME IS A SMOKING HOT DEAL POWERED WITH YAMAHA VF250LA MOTOR JACK PLATE TWO TONE PAINT , SPECIAL COLOR, HURRY AND CALL STEVEN FOR PRICE BEEN REDUCED TO SELL CALL ME AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS FOR MORE INFO :texasflag

[email protected]

CELL 361-229-5402 CALL OR TEXT

WORK 361-758-2140


----------

